

Hiring Family & Friends - ordersup

What is everyone's opinion on hiring family and/or friends and why? I've heard both negative and positive reasoning from both ends and wanted to throw it out there for you all to weigh in.
======
nextmoveone
Friends, maybe. Family, NO! Why? Because family always expects you to forgive
them, family expects you to always be there for them no matter how much they
screw up and family will freeload on this for as long as possible.

~~~
jsjenkins168
It depends on your relationship with your family. What you describe is not
always the case.

